# Indian looking for under graduate course



## ahmedwaseem2000 (May 16, 2015)

Hi,

my wife is planning to apply for an undergraduate course in Sydney. 

1. I am totally lost as of now as I don't know how her scores from India correlate here in Australia. Can you please tell me where can I find the correlation information?

2. How do I identify which field\course has been in demand in the job market in past?

3. How do I evaluate the courses offered by various universities? Like which course is more valuable\desirable by students between 2 courses?

4. She is looking for course counselling. Where should she look for it. Already tried UAC?

5. She is primarily interested in medicine, but since she missed out on the dates for this years umat exam so a little worried about loosing a year. she wants to know how to prepare for the UMAT exam? where can she enrol for coaching?

Many Thanks,


----------



## umatnie (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi there,

Is your inquiry in relation to CBSE and how it's converted to Australian Scoring System 'ATAR' for undergraduate medical degrees in Australia? If so, please contact us by emailing [email protected].

Best regards,

UMAT NIE


----------

